# Would like an honest opinion on this....



## ellajoan (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there a difference b/t pricier fragrance oils and the less expensive ones?  You know how you smell some store bought lotions and they just smell "cheap" or "fake?"  Are you more likely to get these results w/ cheaper fragrance oils?


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

There's not really the way it works with fragrance oil suppliers.  I've used many inexpensive fo's that smell wonderfully and some that have smelled "fake" and I've used some expensive ones that have smelled "fake" and some that smell wonderful.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 23, 2013)

Eo's are the ones you have a price quality thing with no FO.  All FO are man made where EO is all natural.  On FO it is all in how it smells to you.


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> Eo's are the ones you have a price quality thing with no FO.  All FO are man made where EO is all natural.  On FO it is all in how it smells to you.



That's not necessarily true either.  There are some suppliers that have pricey eo's that are not even pure eo's.  There are also many suppliers that have inexpensive eo's that are great eo's.  

Also, the distillation method & origin of eo's can play a big part in price as well.  Sometimes crop shortage can hinder prices, too.  For example just because one supplier has their orange 5 fold eo at $4 for 1/2  oz & another supplier has orange 5 fold eo at $3 for 1 oz, doesn't mean the second supplier has low quality eo's or that the first supplier is ripping people off.  It could just mean that the 1st supplier bought their orange eo when the supply was down.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 26, 2013)

Just my opinion, but I think many of the cheaper FOs are wonderful.  I'm a big tightwad, to tell the truth and have always leaned toward the cheaper FO suppliers.  

I used to have a great soaping friend and we regularly traded bars.  She got most of her FOs from Brambleberry and Sweetcakes, which are expensive, and I got most of mine at Bitter Creek, which is cheap,  back then, and my soap smelled just as good and strong as hers.  I've had 5 year old bars that smelled just as good over time as when they were made.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

Like many have said, I haven't found much of a correlation between price and FO quality.


----------



## Body_Basics (Jan 29, 2013)

There is no way to tell what your getting until you get it.


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that some FO suppliers are just better than others. I do not think that price is much of a factor. My favorite supplier happens to have the most expensive oils by far.  However, my second favorite oils are among the least expensive.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 29, 2013)

The best resource I have found us the soap scent review board.  You need a paid email account to subscribe (no yahoo, aol).  It is invaluable.  Thousands of reviews by real soapers.  Ginny is right, you can't generalize by supplier and price.  Each has its share of gems and duds.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't find anywhere to register on the scent review board.  Do you have any idea how?


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> I can't find anywhere to register on the scent review board.  Do you have any idea how?



All membership requests have to emailed to Lilli now.
lilli @  obisoap.ca 

Just take out the spaces


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

Genny,  Thanks so much!!  Really appreciate it.  I was member way back, but my login doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 30, 2013)

Body_Basics said:


> There is no way to tell what your getting until you get it.


 
That is so true.  I'm not keen on buying things I can't see firsthand so I try to read up on any information about scents that I can find.  A pet peeve of mine is suppliers who give these wonderful descriptions of scents and don't even say how they perform (one more expensive supplier comes to mind).  Many do though or they post actual feedback.


----------

